# hand-crank operated light



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

The wife and I went to the Bass Pro Shops Outdoor World yesterday, and I mean all of yesterday, they keep you there with snack stands and the resturant, then all of the toys, WOW:2thumb: Found this in the camping section...Bass Pro Shops Wind Up Lantern and Flashlight Combo Set. One minute wind up and 20 minutes of light, no batteries. I'll let you know how well it works.:dunno:
Also they were flush with ammo, primers, bullets and the like.:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I had one of the flashlights ... it didn't last to long but that was when they first came out. Now the radio I have :2thumb:


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a set in coleman and they came in handy as we lost power for 4 days just before christmass. They worked well. Not super bright but they are for emergency use. I even picked up well on the radio even in the stick,s. Didnot have to use them but a test run they got. I say A1 on the set i had anyway.


----------



## Preet (May 7, 2009)

I have heard that those crank flashlights work well. I think it's smart to have survival flashlights that don't use batteries.


----------

